# 8 ton loegler and ladd running gear need new tie rod



## chuckgrif (Mar 14, 2018)

I recently got an 8 ton loegler and ladd running gear made in buffalo ny. the king pins are seized and apparently they tried to free using the tongue and bent the tie rod it is 1 continous rod from side to side any ideas how to get a replacement and what to make a new one from and how do i find the length. this will be used as a hay ride for our ymca father daughter program.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Straighten it.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

You may well have your hands full... Best bet get one of those grease-buster things that you pour penetrating oil in and replace the rod and then stick it onto the grease zerk in the king-pins and hit it with a heavy hammer to inject penetrating oil into the king pins... do that at least a half-dozen times until it goes in easy. Then you can try greasing it and see if you can bust the king pins loose. If they won't take grease or are still frozen, you'll have to press them out. May have to remove the axle so you can stick it in a hydraulic press to get them-- hope you don't have to torch them out and start over.

As for the tie rod, either straighten it as suggested or look for a local replacement you can make work, unless you can find the company or similar parts online... Either way you'll have your hands full...

Good luck! OL J R


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

Put a lot of heat to it like using a torch and that should help break the rust up somewhat. Take them apart after you get them freed up and clean/polish them and coat them in anti-seize. Seems to work not bad here where they are used most of the winter feeding and usually get quite unintentionally neglected.

Good luck????

Adrian


----------

